
“The Flying Train” – 1902 68mm footage of ride on a suspended railway in Germany - bookofjoe
https://youtu.be/2Ud1aZFE0fU
======
legerdemain
I assume this is the monorail that's still in operation in Wuppertal?[1]

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTxTqWr-
xiA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTxTqWr-xiA)

~~~
piceas
Yes.

processed version
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQs5VxNPhzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQs5VxNPhzk)

Side by side with 2015
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TqqdOcX4dc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TqqdOcX4dc)

Wuppertal Suspension Railway
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuppertal_Schwebebahn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuppertal_Schwebebahn)

------
lm28469
For people wondering: 68mm is about the same size as imax

[https://youtu.be/BBNwiPgknn8?t=208](https://youtu.be/BBNwiPgknn8?t=208)

